# ¿Como leer el codigo del programa mas sencillo de gentoo?

## Yczo

Hola, por favor, podría alguien indicarme sobre algún libro o documentacion donde se enseñe sobre como leer el programa mas sencillo de la distro, modificarlo, compilarlo... etc. Por otro lado, algún libro sobre aprender a hacer script?

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado

----------

## agdg

1.- Si lo que quieres 'leer' es un guión de instalación de gentoo. Puede usar cualquier editor de textos (nano, vi, gedit...). Todos los .ebuild están en /usr/portage

2.- Si lo que quieres es ver el código fuente del programa, tendrás que ir al repositorio donde este colgado. Por ejemplo en https://github.com/simoncadman/CUPS-Cloud-Print tienes el código para un programa que permite añadir una impresora que forma parte de Google Cloud Print al demonio CUPS del PC. Una maravilla  :Smile: 

3.- Para aprender hacer scripts bash, libros hay muchos http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_es_ES=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bash+scripting&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Abash+scripting Yo en su día me compre http://www.amazon.es/Programacion-shell-bourne-Recursos-Informaticos/dp/2746054841/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1368710043&sr=8-3&keywords=bash+scripting. Empieza desde 0 y está bien explicado.

----------

## quilosaq

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/articles/bash-by-example-p1.xml

Un poco antiguo pero válido.

----------

## Yczo

Muchisimas gracias tios. A ver si cuando saque algo de tiempo le echo un vistazo

----------

